# VOTEC NC1 Rahmen (und Kleinkram)



## Veloziraptor (29. März 2007)

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZmrQ5ffahrenheit


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. April 2007)

Nur noch 6 Stunden.

Also, noch mal schnell nach der Sonntagstour einen guten Rahmen ersteigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

